
Why algorithms are called algorithms [video] - respinal
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oRkNaF0QvnI
======
observer2
FWIW, Knuth comments the source of the word somewhere in TAOCP, including
showing some proper way to spell it out.

~~~
grzm
It's not terribly obscure: al-Khwārizmī (الخوارزمي‎), from whose name it
derives, is also the source of the English word _algebra_ , from his _Al-jabr_
(الجبر)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Algorithm#Etymology](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Algorithm#Etymology)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Compendious_Book_on_Calcul...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Compendious_Book_on_Calculation_by_Completion_and_Balancing)

